# Möckeln



## arcidosso (8. August 2018)

Nachdem mein Juli/August 2018-Aufenthalt am Asnen nicht " das Gelbe vom Ei" waren, habe ich ab Mitte September am Möckeln gebucht. " Meine" Vermieterin teilte mir mit, dass zur Zeit extrem wenig Wasser im See ist. 

Ich freue mich trotzdem darauf. Nur …, ich habe keine Ahnung von diesem See.  Kartenmaterial habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Schriftliche Info`s gibt es kaum. Bisher war ich  Geber von Informationen, jetzt benötige ich solche. Ich bitte um Hilfe. 

Ich habe eine Stuga bei Boastad gefunden, d.h. südlicher Teil.


----------



## inextremo6 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Möckeln*

Ich war vor 2 Wochen am Möckeln, meld mich mal morgen bei Dir.Trotz der Hitze gings ganz gut ,hatte schon kurz berichtet.
Vorige Woche am Sommen war fuer mich als Aalangler auch erfolgreich.Zwar nicht Masse aber Klasse.Ab Samstag geht es an den Flären.
Wo bist Du am Moeckeln??


----------



## arcidosso (8. August 2018)

*AW: Möckeln*

# inextremo6

Danke für die Nachricht. Ich werde meinen Heimathafen in Boastad haben. Nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, sollte der südliche Teil des Sees fischreich sein. 
Die Vermieterin teilte mir mit, dass zur Zeit ein extrem niedriger Wasserstand im See ist. Na ja, das war in der vorigen Woche im Asnen auch nicht anders. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Tiefenkarten aus ?


----------



## Nelearts (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möckeln*

# arcidosso  

Du gehst fremd??;+
Gruß, Holger


----------



## arcidosso (9. August 2018)

*AW: Möckeln*

# nelearts

Holger, ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## MikeHawk (10. August 2018)

*AW: Möckeln*

Und ich dir


----------



## Oanga (13. August 2018)

*AW: Möckeln*

Hallo 
Ich bin gerade am Möckeln 
Genauer gesagt in Sälhult.
Die Fänge sind bei mir überschaubar 
Ich glaub schon es liegt worklich an mir|kopfkrat.
Frag doch wegen einer Tiefenkarte deine Vermieterin.
Bei mir war alles in der Hütte. 
Fischereibestimmungen auf Deutsch, Tiefenkarte,Landkarten und die Angelkarte hat bei Ankunft auch schon auf mich gewartet.
Grüsse und Petri Heil am Möckeln.


----------



## Macraei (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane auch zum Möckeln zu fahren. Wo habt ihr euer Boot gemietet und wo lagen die preislich?


----------



## Macraei (8. Januar 2019)

Konnte mir eine Frage schon selbst beantworten. Ein 440er Alu-Boot mit Motor kostet am Campingplatz in Älmhult/Bökhult 3500 SEk pro Woche


----------



## grumic81 (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

habe vor nächsten August mal wieder an den Möckeln (Eigentlich direkt an den Såganässjön) Zu starten. Hauptsächlich geht es um den Familienurlaub. Aber mein Kajak und die Spinnruten müssen natürlich mit.

ich war schon viele Jahre nicht mehr am Möckeln und am Såganässjön noch nie.
gibt es nützlich Infos, Tiefenkarten usw. zu den Seen. Ich finde im Netz nicht viel.

gruss Mike


----------



## smithie (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Mike,

für die Tiefenkarte guck mal hier: https://www.navionics.com/deu/charts?charts=PlatinumPlus&fn1/

Auf weitere Infos bin auch ich gespannt


----------



## arcidosso (2. Juli 2020)

" Mein" Möckeln ist bei mir  ziemlich negativ belastet. Für einen Familien-Badeurlaub bestens geeignet. Im See sind Karibikinseln mit tollen Sandstränden.  Vernünftiges Fischen ist m.E. lediglich im Norden des See`s möglich und im Nordwesten. 
Der Süden ( Bostadt) und das gegenüberliegende Ufer einschl. der Eisenbahnstrecke sind während der schwedischen Sommerferien ein bisschen Fort Fun. 
Jeder Bericht ist grundsätzlich subjektiv, so auch meiner. 
Ich wünsche Allen, dass sie dort ihren Traumurlaub erleben.


----------



## smithie (2. Juli 2020)

arcidosso schrieb:


> " Mein" Möckeln ist bei mir  ziemlich negativ belastet. Für einen Familien-Badeurlaub bestens geeignet. Im See sind Karibikinseln mit tollen Sandstränden.  Vernünftiges Fischen ist m.E. lediglich im Norden des See`s möglich und im Nordwesten.
> Der Süden ( Bostadt) und das gegenüberliegende Ufer einschl. der Eisenbahnstrecke sind während der schwedischen Sommerferien ein bisschen Fort Fun.
> Jeder Bericht ist grundsätzlich subjektiv, so auch meiner.
> Ich wünsche Allen, dass sie dort ihren Traumurlaub erleben.


Also für Urlaub à la "ruhig, abgelegen in der Wildnis mit Angeln und wenig Leuten" hört sich das eher als der falsche Ort an?

Oder lese ich das falsch?


----------



## arcidosso (2. Juli 2020)

Smithie, 

Als Wildnis-Gegend würde ich den Bereich Möckeln , hier Boastad nicht bezeichnen. Das liegt auf ein bisschen an Älmhult, IKEA-Town. 
Alles in Ordnung für einen Familienurlaub, für die Fischerei weniger. Von Boastad musste ich immer 7 km nach Norden schippern, um Fischen in meinem Sinn zu machen.  Schaue Dir mal die Karte an, dort oben weitet sich der Möckeln. 
Mein Ergebnis  für den Möckeln ist :
- ja für den Familienurlaub 
- nein für die Fischerei
- den angeblichen Zandersee kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Nochmals, das Ergebnis ist rein subjektiv. Vermutlich gestützt durch meine Schneider-Erfahrungen an diesem See.  Viele andere Besucher werden das vermutlich ganz anders sehen.


----------



## grumic81 (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ist denke ich in Südschweden allgemein nicht einfacher geworden in der Familienurlaubszeit (also so um Ende Juni - Mitte August) richtig gut zu fangen.

Mir gehts auch nicht um den Meterhecht oder den Riesenzander.
Ich möchte mit meinem Kajak ein paar Stunden Spaß am Wasser haben, wenn’s geht mit ein bisschen Frequenz und wenn nicht is auch ok. und wenn’s geht mit meiner kleinen am Nachmittag ein paar Barsche ärgern.

Aber ein paar Informationen helfen eben schon weiter, genau wie eine Tiefenkarte.
und wie erwähnt bin ich nicht direkt am Möckeln sondern am Nebengewässer demSåganässjön. Da finde ich echt recht wenig an Infos. Auch insight Genesis gibt nicht viel her.

gruss Mike


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2020)

arcidosso, klar ist das immer subjektiv.

Aber die Info, dass es weniger Wildnis-Gegend ist, hilft mir persönlich schon mal sehr weiter.

Ich sehe es wie Mike: es muss kein Meterhecht etc. sein.
Was aber schon sein muss: Ruhe 

@Mike: habe gerade erst gesehen, dasss vom Nachbarsee wo Du bist auch bei Navionics nix dabei ist...


----------



## grumic81 (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Trotzdem Danke.

auch Insight Genesis gibt nicht viel her.
Vielleicht kann ich vor Ort was in gedruckter Form bekommen. Oder bis dahin was besorgen, ist ja noch ne Zeit hin 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Oanga83 (3. September 2020)

Hallo,
Leider lese ich eure doch aktuelleren Beiträge erst jetzt.
Mein dritter Möckeln Urlaub mit Kind und Kegel geht gerade zu Ende .
Im ersten Jahr konnte ich leider nur zwei Zander überreden, seit letztes Jahr weiss ich einigermaßen wo sich die Zicken aufhalten, ist ja auch kein Geheimnis 
Aber es ist nicht immer einfach dieses Jahr fing ich in der ersten Woche keinen Fisch Barsche und kleine Hechte nicht mitgezählt.
In der zweiten Woche schaltete irgendwer das Licht ein und los gings.
Der Möckeln gibt der Möckeln nimmt es gibt wahrscheinlich bessere Zandergewässer aber für einen Familien Urlaub mit Fisch auf dem Grill nix besseres.
@grumic81 die Tiefenkarte von CMap Genesis ist eigentlich nahezu perfekt, es ist zwar nicht jeder Stein drin aber jede Tiefe.

Grüße und Petri vom Möckeln


----------



## Zettimann (28. März 2022)

Hallo,
hat jemand schon mal selber sein Boot geslippt am Möckeln? Ich suche eine Slipstelle. Am besten im südlichen Teil.
Hat jemand Infos dazu?
Die Suchfunktion hat leider nichts ergeben...


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. März 2022)

Båtramper.se
					

Sveriges mest aktuella register över båtramper och iläggningsplatser. Vi gör det lätt för dig att hitta en bra ramp.



					www.batramper.se
				




ob der Möckeln dabei ist, kann ich nicht sagen, schau mal nach.


----------



## Zettimann (28. März 2022)

Vielen Dank, ich bin fündig geworden! Eine Slipanlage ist dort gelistet. Scheint im südlichen Teil auch die einzige zu sein.
Weiter nördlich gibt es noch eine bei Diö. Mal schauen, ich berichte ...


----------



## Oanga83 (14. Juni 2022)

Servus, 
freue mich auf deine Berichte.
Im August geht's bei mir wieder los an den Möckeln, Mal schauen ob's wieder so gut läuft wie letztes jahr


----------



## Zettimann (18. August 2022)

Melde mich kurz zurück. Leider musste das Boot zuhause bleiben wegen einem Motorproblem. Habe mir aber die Slippe angeschaut. Sieht sehr gut aus, ist aber eine Schranke davor. Den Kontakt zum Bootsclub kann man z.b. über Facebook herstellen.... wir konnten einige maßige Zander fangen und ein paar kleine Hechte. Für einen Familienurlaub bin ich ganz zufrieden...


----------

